# Papercraft(ish) Pools & Wells (dungeon terrain)



## Kris (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm pleased to announce the release of another set of textures for my print & paste range of dungeon terrain...







...and, as you can see, this time we'll be adding some pools & wells to the dungeon.

And, just like all of the other products in the Print & Paste range, it's a 'pay-what-you-want' download (over on DriveThruRPG), and the assembly instructions can be found in the following video:


So, here's hoping you can put them to use!

_(note that you'll also need a few scraps of foamcore/cardboard/etc. to make the most of these textures)_


----------

